# Datsun Sunny 1984 SGL 1.5



## swithland (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. My late Uncle has left me what was an immaculate Datsun Sunny 1984 SGL 1.5. Its not been on the road for the past 17 years but has been tucked up in his garage. I rented out his house ( excluding the garage ), only to discover recently the monkey tenants smashed the garage door when parking in the driveway and the doors have smashed inwards on the rear bumper . What was an immaculate bumper skin without a single mark is now trashed. 

As the car only has 20,000 or so miles from new and is mint in every other direction, I wish to keep it and somehow get hold of a new bumper skin.

This is where the trouble starts.......Ive searched everywhere and cant get one !! Its a real frustration...... Does anyone know a secret stash of these rear bumper skins where I could buy one ? I dont mind which country its from as I am happy to pay the postage.....

Cheers


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

go to google and type in "Nissan Sunny parts" a few places in the UK popped up, or try ebay, it looks pretty close to the Sentra (USA) except for the reflectors in the cover, hope nothing underneath was damaged. can you post pic's ?? love to see it


----------



## swithland (Dec 15, 2012)

Ive spent ages on google trying to find one without any success. So now im in contact with the local Nissan dealer to see of they can source the parts. How do I upload a photo of the car ?


----------

